# where does Chevalier de Saint-Georges rank among classical composers



## MusicFree (Jun 16, 2014)

would you put him on the same level as Bach and Beethoven or Mozart

where does he rank? what do you think of his pieces etc.?


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

I think he was a very fine composer perhaps not top tier like Mozart but worthy of a listen. No doubt.


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

MusicFree said:


> would you put him on the same level as Bach and Beethoven or Mozart
> 
> where does he rank? what do you think of his pieces etc.?


Well, he beats them on the number of violin concertos written .... but in my opinion he doesn't come close in terms of quality
A fascinating character, though - have a glimpse at the wiki article for a taster :tiphat:


----------



## Steatopygous (Jul 5, 2015)

He really skewered some musical dragons... 

(though actually I've never heard of him)


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Speaking of skewering, St-Georges was a famous swordsman as well as a musician. He fought a notorious duel (for entertainment only) with La chevalière D'Eon, who for many years dressed only as a woman, for reasons that I can't even vaguely remember.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Might mention also that St-Georges has another claim to fame WRT Haydn's "Paris" symphonies, "a group of six symphonies written by Joseph Haydn commissioned by the Chevalier de Saint-Georges, music director of the orchestra Le Concert de la Loge Olympique, in behalf of its sponsor, Count D'Ogny, Grandmaster of the Masonic Loge Olympique. Beginning on January 11th, 1786 the symphonies were performed by the Olympique in the Salle des Gardes du Corps of the Tuileries, conducted by Saint-Georges."


----------

